# How to connect to Wifi?



## BethG (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a VIP722K DVR receiver for Dish Network and want to connect it to my home wifi so we can do remote programming while on vacation. From what the Dish Network website say, I need a wireless connector but since I have two programmable receivers, I wasn't thrilled about spending $50 to buy their USB adapters.

Is there another USB wireless adapter that will work? And where can I get it? Maybe Dish Network's $25 per adapter is reasonable. I'm too new at this to really know. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish's 722/922 drivers have only a SINGLE driver installed, which means only their specific version of their specific USB adapter will work, because even other versions of the same model use a different chipset.

And, really, $25 each is a bargain.


----------

